# Upgrade Advice



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

Salutations fellow vapers!

I'm looking for a new upgrade as my iJust2 isn't satisfying me anymore, and i was wondering if you guys could point me into the right direction!

I was considering getting either the Pico or the iPower 80w with a Smok TFV4 tank on it.

Would like to know what you guys think and more or less how much this setup would cost, if you know of any specials?

Happy vaping
Vaponaut12


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

Maybe i'll even consider the Melo 3 tank that comes with the kit. I just want the unrestricted airflow that comes with the Ijust 2 tank for some serious DTLs


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/9/16)

The new smok alien looks sick man...go well with the TVF4 tank


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Hi @Vaponaut12

What is it about the iJust2 that is not satisfying you?
Do you want a more intense vape? More airflow? More throat hit? Or just a change?

What strength juices are you vaping? Have you tried vaping slightly stronger juices in there?
Have you tried using different ohm coils?

Ps - i think the Melo3 mini tank is not much of a difference to the iJust2. If anything, i would say its even a milder vape. At least thats how i experienced it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/9/16)

Ipower is not going to last long running a tfv4. plus it might be too big for it unless its the mini.My rule of thumb. If your tank needs to run at like 50w. Your device should be able to make at least double that.If a mod can run 80w. It dont mean that it can survive running that all day. The ipower can run that power for the tank. But a 50-60w vape all day will drain the battery. Rather go for something with a dual 18650.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Huffapuff (29/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Rather go for something with a dual 18650



The way things are going these days I would advise all to get a dual battery mod at least - it gives you enough power to reach higher watts if you want and the battery life is better. Plus a dual 18650 mod is pretty portable - ok, some of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

@Silver, The iJust2 is great but I want more control over my vaping range. I tried my cousin's pico and it was great, at lower wattages with a closed airflow I could taste the flavour a lot better and it wasn't overpowering. But then when I wanted to produce clouds I could just open the airflow and amp up the wattage.

I don't want to sit there and always swap out coils and calculate the average wattage range at which I've vaping. I want the convenience of being able to manipulate the airflow, wattage and/or, temperature (hope I don't sound like a brat )

Thank you so much for the advice!

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

@incredible_hullk That's sounds so awesome , but i'm working with a budget of around R1200...

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> ... Rather go for something with a dual 18650.



Sorry, but i'm a noob...

I take it a 18650 is a type of battery? What devices do you suggest?


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> @incredible_hullk That's sounds so awesome , but i'm working with a budget of around R1200...
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion


1200 for a tank+mod or just the mod? 18650 is the battery that a pico uses. So dual mods have 2 of those


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Don't sound like a brat at all! Everyone has their preferences, I too don't really bother with a lot of the higher grade things, I like to put on a tank and go sometimes.

The 18650 is the standard battery that most of these devices take. A dual 18650 would be preferential, but if you're working on a budget then a single will hold off for now. The Pico is an awesome little thing, and only requires 1 battery. If you're looking at getting a new tank too, then you should be able to get the Pico kit, and a battery for under R1200.


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Sorry, but i'm a noob...
> 
> I take it a 18650 is a type of battery? What devices do you suggest?


I would suggest the smok micro one kit- http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-smok-micro-one-150-tc-kit
Fits in your price perfectly


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

@Kalashnikov Yes, that would be correct. That's why i was considering the Smok TFV4 mini, it goes for around R600 and i can get the 75w Pico mod for R560.

But as you said, I should get double the watts that the tank uses. I think it's a good rule of thumb.

@Stosta Thanks for the advice, i'm able to get the pico kit with a melo 3 tank for R900. Would you go for it? i haven't really had much experience with the melo 3 tank...


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

@Huffapuff Thanks for the reply... I see now why the dual 18650 would be better


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> @Kalashnikov Yes, that would be correct. That's why i was considering the Smok TFV4 mini, it goes for around R600 and i can get the 75w Pico mod for R560.
> 
> But as you said, I should get double the watts that the tank uses. I think it's a good rule of thumb.
> 
> @Stosta Thanks for the advice, i'm able to get the pico kit with a melo 3 tank for R900. Would you go for it? i haven't really had much experience with the melo 3 tank...


The Pico kit is definitely a win! Give me 5 minutes to browse around, and see what I would buy if I was starting again with R1200.

Pretty sure the Pico mod is going to be it, the tank is the only thing in question IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

@Kalashnikov, Thanks for the suggestion but I saw it has a 1600mAh battery. How long would that last at around a 50w vape?


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> @Kalashnikov, Thanks for the suggestion but I saw it has a 1600mAh battery. How long would that last at around a 50w vape?


Its a 1900mah lipo. It works different to normal 18650. Basically it was tested at around 3150Mah.

But actually maybe this one would be more ideal. Its also smok so will be as good as tfv4-- http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-smok-osub-80w-plus-full-kit


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Its a 1900mah lipo. It works different to normal 18650. Basically it was tested at around 3150Mah.
> 
> But actually maybe this one would be more ideal. Its also smok so will be as good as tfv4-- http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-smok-osub-80w-plus-full-kit


Im not to sure what these tanks on these kits run at so maybe just check a review on them.


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Do you build your own coils @Vaponaut12 ? Or just want commercial coils?


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Its a 1900mah lipo. It works different to normal 18650. Basically it was tested at around 3150Mah.
> 
> But actually maybe this one would be more ideal. Its also smok so will be as good as tfv4-- http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-smok-osub-80w-plus-full-kit




I see my error, it is a 1900mah battery, my bad.

It looks quite interesting, the Osub 80w, i might take it into consideration! Thanks


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Do you build your own coils @Vaponaut12 ? Or just want commercial coils?



I just use commercial coils... I'm not at that stage yet...


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Okay, so that was tougher than I thought. I still reckon for an adjustable vape you're going to be happy with the Pico kit. Even for cloud chasers is nice to have a kit like this available to you later down the line for when you go to a funeral and don't want to block out the service with a giant ******* cloud.

BUT... From the sounds of things you are going to want a bigger setup very soon, and then like the guys above have said, you're going to want a dual battery device. It's a hard thing for a vaper to do, but maybe get a decent dual mod this month, you can use your current tank on it, and next month (assuming you can spend another grand or so) get batts and a tank for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I would suggest the smok micro one kit- http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-smok-micro-one-150-tc-kit
> Fits in your price perfectly


Agree, very adequate for a newbie, even includes a RBA deck for coil building down the line when the commercial coils get too expensive.
I think you will be charging it often though, only a 1900mah batt capacity and the only real downside to an otherwise great device.


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

@Stosta, That sounds ideal. I still have my iJust2 to keep me company until I'm able to afford that. Maybe i'll just wait a bit and save so that i can get a bigger and better mod 

Thank you so much for your help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaponaut12 (29/9/16)

@blujeenz and @Kalashnikov , thank you so much for your help 

That looks like a very very possible choice, i'll keep doing some research and i'll let you know what i've come up with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> @Silver, The iJust2 is great but I want more control over my vaping range. I tried my cousin's pico and it was great, at lower wattages with a closed airflow I could taste the flavour a lot better and it wasn't overpowering. But then when I wanted to produce clouds I could just open the airflow and amp up the wattage.
> 
> I don't want to sit there and always swap out coils and calculate the average wattage range at which I've vaping. I want the convenience of being able to manipulate the airflow, wattage and/or, temperature (hope I don't sound like a brat )
> 
> ...



Ah ok @Vaponaut12 - I understand

Look, the Pico is a great little device. I have one. A white one. Love it. Its great for portability because its so small. Not designed to be a big "V8 musclecar" and produce high end vaping - but super duper for a good decent low fuss vape in my opinion using the Melo3 Mini tank with the 0.6 ohm C-Cell coils by Vaporesso. 

If you are going to be pairing it with other more high end tanks, just check if it has enough power to drive that tank correctly and if the tank will fit on it. The way they designed it, some wider tanks don't fit on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (30/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> @blujeenz and @Kalashnikov , thank you so much for your help
> 
> That looks like a very very possible choice, i'll keep doing some research and i'll let you know what i've come up with


How about the Smok Osub 80w with Brit Beast tank. Im a noib and have to say its an awesome all in one kit. Super vapour and flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/9/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> How about the Smok Osub 80w with Brit Beast tank. Im a noib and have to say its an awesome all in one kit. Super vapour and flavour


Yup thats why i tagged @Vaponaut12 in your thread so you could give him advice on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

I agree with @Stosta on this one, I started out with a pico and two weeks later I got a two battery mod. But the best thing ever was having a nice powerful two battery mod to chuck clouds and get flavor but still have the pico as a nice stealthy device for when you can't necessarily block out the sun (In your case the Ijust will definitely come in handy).

I just find it impossible to buy a setup in bits and pieces, I said I would do the same thing and buy the mod this month and the rest the following month, before I knew it I had the whole setup in one day. Its just so hard to have the mod and be almost there and have to wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vaponaut12 (3/10/16)

Sorry for taking so long to reply, internet has been a bit wonky 

@Bush Vaper, i'll definitely take that into consideration and do some research on it, Thank you 

@Imtiaaz , I see yours and @Stosta's point. I think i'm going to save a bit more so I can afford to get the bigger (dual battery) mod, batteries and a tank. Would love to chuck out clouds! I was planning to sell my iJust2 but due to further contemplation, I've decided to keep it for a stealthier, non fuss mod 

Now i just need to do some research on what to get :?

Thank you all so much for your advice, You guys are awesome!

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (3/10/16)

Hopefully the smok alien 220w comes to south africa, really taking it into consideration 

http://www.smoktech.com/kit/alien-kit


----------



## Slick (3/10/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Hopefully the smok alien 220w comes to south africa, really taking it into consideration
> 
> http://www.smoktech.com/kit/alien-kit


I find the iJust S to be much better than the iJust 2,nice for DLH and has bigger battery and top fill tank, only R590 at vapeclub.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (3/10/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Hopefully the smok alien 220w comes to south africa, really taking it into consideration
> 
> http://www.smoktech.com/kit/alien-kit



The Alien is definitely in SA @Vaponaut12, I've had one since last week Wednesday

I would highly recommend it, The kit comes with a TFV8 baby beast and not expensive at all. Smok products are generally well priced and very good quality IMO. I have not tried the Octuple coil that comes with it yet or the RBA section(Purchased separately) so will reserve comment on on the tank until I get there. Currently giving the dual coil a go and its not to bad, I guess I'm used to 24mm tanks but excited to try the other goodies on the baby.


----------



## Slick (3/10/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Hopefully the smok alien 220w comes to south africa, really taking it into consideration
> 
> http://www.smoktech.com/kit/alien-kit


----------



## Slick (3/10/16)

Dragon Vape has it,think this is the link..http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/smok-alien-kit/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

